
John Titor 'time traveller' who came from 2036 to warn of nuclear war? (2015) - mmphosis
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/11945420/Who-was-John-Titor-the-time-traveller-who-came-from-2036-to-warn-us-of-a-nuclear-war.html
======
eesmith
The picture showing Titor's laser bending was enough evidence for me that it
was a hoax.

Anything that could distort the laser light would also distort the light
coming from the background through the same space and into the camera.

